# PC Mail HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## etexas (Jul 16, 2007)

OK, Rich I hope you are looking at PB now, my Windows Mail, when I open it only shows the inbox! It does not show , outgoing ,deleted all that, weird thing........it was showing me my other boxes! What happened? How do I fix it?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2007)

I haven't got a clue brother.

Have you tried re-booting your computer?


----------



## etexas (Jul 16, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I haven't got a clue brother.
> 
> Have you tried re-booting your computer?


Doh! PC! I'm gonna boot it and get me another Mac! Grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2007)

Remember, unlike Macs, PC's don't work well in the bath tub.


----------



## etexas (Jul 16, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Remember, unlike Macs, PC's don't work well in the bath tub.


Oh......that right!


----------



## etexas (Jul 16, 2007)

OK, my friend Rich not too helpful on this one, anyone else? My mail only shows inbox!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2007)

OK, I opened up Windows Mail (which I do not use). I think I know what you're saying. There is a little icon in the far right to toggle "Folder List" on and off. I'm guessing you clicked it by accident.

You can also click View -> Layout and then enable Folder List from there.


----------



## jbergsing (Jul 17, 2007)

*Alternative to Windows Mail*

I was using Windows Live Mail for a few months, before I started using Outlook '07, without any problems. I liked it much better than Windows Mail. It is still in BETA but, like I said, it worked flawlessly for me. Just a thought...


----------



## etexas (Jul 17, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> OK, I opened up Windows Mail (which I do not use). I think I know what you're saying. There is a little icon in the far right to toggle "Folder List" on and off. I'm guessing you clicked it by accident.
> 
> You can also click View -> Layout and then enable Folder List from there.


That worked! Let it be known PB people.........Rich rocks!


----------

